# Spindles for snapper lt 16 mower?



## rcpilot1972 (Apr 19, 2005)

I found a Snapper lt 16 for sale the otherday, everything seems to work on this mower, it has a 48" deck on it. I was wondering where on the net can I find parts for it, like bearings, spindles stuff like that.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bearings are part # 29422 thats about the only thing thats going to go out on that fine mower


----------



## rcpilot1972 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks, I bought this mower for 250.00 it mowes great engine runs out very well, the owner told me that he does have to add a tiny bit of oil to it from time to time. I bought a new Briggs 10.5 hp for my 25 yr old snapper rear engine mower my dad passed down to me, I have to add alittle oil to it also from time to time and its brand new, is this normal for these engine to use alittle like this, neither the lt 16 or my rear engine smoke or anything like that, where does the oil go?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

those engines have an oil drain setup on them that i do not like at all seems like they always leak a little might want to check it out i would do away with it and put a plug in where it goes , that is a verry good mower but i would not do any heavy pulling with it , its not good on the 700 dollar hydrostat , the new engine might use a little the rings might not be seated just yett but i would keep an eye on it , good luck


----------

